# We have baby dove(s)!!!!



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Well my pair finally did it, they have been sitting on 2 eggs and yesterday I see that at least one (if not both) have hatched! It is hard to get a peek and I don't want to stress her so I can't tell if they both hatched or not but I am soooo excited!!!!


----------



## Luthien1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Getting baby doves is so much fun, enjoy them while it lasts because they grow FAST lol Make sure to post lots of pictures when you can!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Luthien1 said:


> Congratulations!!!  Getting baby doves is so much fun, enjoy them while it lasts because they grow FAST lol Make sure to post lots of pictures when you can!


Yeah, take a ton of pictures, especially once they start fledging and mom/dad sit on them less. They'll change every day!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats! Thats exciting


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Aww babies...I love babies  Congratulations!!!

Dawn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

pix pleeeze!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150605410507801.409876.367250592800&type=3


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

That was cool it was very nice and cute tooooooooo


----------



## Luthien1 (Feb 7, 2012)

So cute! I can't wait till my egg hatches now!!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I finally got the large one to keep its leg band on (finally) I am going to reband the smaller one today and hopefully "she" will keep it on thie time. I will also take new pics today because there are some major changes since last time! 
The large one is getting some black on his wings!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

KrysKritters said:


> Well I finally got the large one to keep its leg band on (finally) I am going to reband the smaller one today and hopefully "she" will keep it on thie time. I will also take new pics today because there are some major changes since last time!
> The large one is getting some black on his wings!


Pictures?


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

YAYAYY! Congrats!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

They are growing feathers!!!! 



Next to a 50 cent piece for size comparison...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OH they're so small, and so cute! Congrats!


----------



## shrihari ramesh (Feb 16, 2012)

congrats


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it is very interesting to see them grow. I have 4 kids ranging from 13 to 2 years old and we have all been enjoying watching the many daily changes!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

SO both babies now have the beginings of feathers and open eyes... mom and dad are leaving the nest more often and have already begun thier "mating dances" again.... So, how long can I remove the babies for handling to get them used to me? I took them out today and the older one (11 days old) is already lifting up one wing defensively! The youger one (10 days old) isn't though... So I definately want to hold them as much as safely possible so they are sweet and cuddly.
So can I take them both to sit on the couch with me to watch tv for an hour or so? Longer? Shorter? Also Is there a certain time of day I should hold them?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Go with what Doves1111 told me:



Doves1111 said:


> They should start eating on their own around 3 weeks old...sometimes even earlier. Weaned around 4 or 5 weeks. Some babies learn so quickly to eat and drink by themselves...and others are so dependent on their parents and want to be fed. I find the Silky mutant to be slower in developing and learning how to do things on their own...like eating or finding the water that is right in front of their beaks...
> 
> At around *5 to 7 days*...around the time I band my babies...I start handling them daily for about *minute*. At about* 2 weeks* I handle and play with them for about* 5 to 10 minutes*. As they get older I play with them longer and longer each day. Once they're weaned...have a ball...!!!
> 
> ...


So, familiarity with your hands is good--but they still need to be in the cage for feedings.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. pee peeee. luv their sound when they r hungry n recognise me n want me 2 feed them. yup they grow so fast that i totally forget a month passes by n they can already take off. 
its very cute when they take off the nest n exploring so end up sittin alot. i had several cats being sneaky with the pigies that fall off my house. cats c me n run cuz i have a bucket of cold water by the living room. i used water ballons but end up gettin all wet by the time i wana trhow them. or....ill make a hizzing sound kinda like a mountain lion n get them by surprise. 
or turnin on the springer so they get a nice bath.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, so I can handle them for about 5-10 minutes each day, then increase from there. Sounds good. 
I can't believe how big they both have gotten! They grow so fast!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Look how big they have gotten!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute pic.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the babies!!!!!!!! They are adorable Isn't it amazing how fast they grow!?!


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, it is amazing how fast they grow! 
They have feathers!!!!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

So my babies are doing well. They are 18 & 19 days old now. They have begun to leave the nest and are standing pretty good on thier feet but not quite ready to perch yet. I am getting a tip proof bowl tomorrow to place food and water on the cage floor for them to learn to eat. The current bowls are attached to the walls/bars so I don't think they could reach them yet. 
I already have a new cage for when it is time to remove them from mom & dad, which I am estimating to be around St Patty's Day. 
I will try to get new pics tomorrow. I forgot today when I was cleaning thier cage...


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update and the new pictures They are adorable!

Our eggs should start hatching on Tuesday~I'm getting excited


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

We got DeeDee when he was maybe just a tiny bit older than yours in that last picture. They're so cute when they're little. We found Tiny (the little Whitewing we had) when he had fewer feathers than that and I still had to hand-feed him. He thought I was his Mom. 

Enjoy those babies!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They're so cute at the puff-ball stage!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

The babies are adorable!

LOL...puff ball stage... I can't wait to get some puff balls!!!

Dawn


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, so I am a bit concerned... The babies are doing well but the adults seem to be tired of them and they are not eating on thier own yet. I have found (daddy I think) pecking at them... the babies put thier wings up squeek and run away... there are no injuries yet but I am wondering what the heck is going on??? Is there anything I can do???
The babies are 3 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Daddy is beginning to want to start a new clutch. These babies are getting old enough that you should be encouraging them to eat seed by "pecking" with your finger, and encouraging them to learn to drink by carefully dipping their beaks in the water. (Do not get their nostrils under water!) 

At this point, I'd remove the babies for safety and finish their weaning yourself. At this stage, I fed the babies from my hand every day several times a day to make sure that they were eating. At those times I also dipped their beaks.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Libis is right...they should be starting to eat on their own If you have a wire grate bottom...cover it with newspaper to make a solid floor so the babies can peck at the seeds and learn to eat on their own quicker from watching their parents eat. Take out the nest so the parents are concentrating on the young and not the nest. If the parents or parent is picking on the babies real bad...then like Libis said...you may have to remove them from the parents.
Or you can try taking out one of the parents...I usually take out the mother and leave the babies with the father to finish weaning them when this happens. When the male can't see the female...he should gets back to work raising his babies. Either way...watch to make sure they are getting food and water.

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes that is his way of saying, get you're own food and shoo..lol... sort of like our parents do to us when we are 20 something and still live with them..lol..


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, I will work towards this today... One of the babies surprised me this morning by flying about 12" to the top of the cage from my hand. I will be setting up the 2nd cage incase I need to remove them asap but I will remove the nest & lay down paper first and see how that goes.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Libis is right...they should be starting to eat on their own If you have a wire grate bottom...cover it with newspaper to make a solid floor so the babies can peck at the seeds and learn to eat on their own quicker from watching their parents eat. Take out the nest so the parents are concentrating on the young and not the nest. If the parents or parent is picking on the babies real bad...then like Libis said...you may have to remove them from the parents.
> Or you can try taking out one of the parents...I usually take out the mother and leave the babies with the father to finish weaning them when this happens. When the male can't see the female...he should gets back to work raising his babies. Either way...watch to make sure they are getting food and water.
> 
> Dawn


I used little kid plastic placemats to cover the grating--this also works well


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

My doves are all grown up! They still look a little like "ugly ducklings" but they are super sweet and tame.

   

They are available if anyone is interested.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

They grow up so fast!


----------

